# Surrogacy in Cyprus - difference between greek and turkish part



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am actually thinking about surrogacy in cyprus (as it seems easier and much cheaper than in the US).
I am wondering about the laws in the turkish and in the greek part...is surrogacy legal in both parts? in which part is it easier?
And the most important question: We would need a surrogate from cyprus, as we are living in Switzerland...
if she gives birth in Cyprus, would our names be on the birth certificate in both parts of cyprus or would we have to adopt the child? (I read, that we would perhaps need a single surrogate and that my partner would be the legal father, but I would have to adopt the child - is that correct?
And I read also that there are clinics who prepare everything in Cyprus, but do the transfer in the US...so everything is under american laws...is that correct? And does the surrogate have to go to the US for birth then or how do we manage to be on the BC?

Thank You so much for helping hopeless peolpe.

XX


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Nahla
I can only advise in detail on the UK law side (which doesn't sound like it has a lot of relevance for you) but just by way of general advice - there is no international matching of laws on surrogacy, so don't assume that if you go to the US you can tap into the laws there to cover you everywhere else in the world.  You'll need to check out the position in each of the countries with which you are connected i.e. the destination country and where you plan to live/raise your child, and any possible nationality countries.  The key questions to think about are:
1.  What nationality status your child will have (and following from this, what passport/travel papers they will need to cross the right borders).
2. What legal status you will need wherever you plan to live with your child to ensure you will be recognised as the parents and can look after your child without any risk of state interference or (worst case scenario) removal.
Best of luck
Natalie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

PS - Don't be hopeless; there's always a solution there somewhere


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear Natalie,

thank You for Your posts...sorry I did not answer yet. I was doing one last trial of ICSI in Israel...and we were successful!!! I got a BFP, now waiting for the first scan on 15/10... So if everything goes well I wint need a surrogate mother!!! I am so happy, must remind myself from time to time it is not yet sure that there is heartbeat, so many things can still happen. But for the moment I am very happy.

Thanks for everything,

Nahla


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, that's brilliant news!  I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes smoothly for you from here.

Natalie


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank You...
so far everything seems perfect...
no bleeding, beta HCG rising....Israel seems to be the best decision....
    it will stay....


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear Natalie, had first scan on monday....cant believe it: two heartbeats!!! Seems that all problems are solved, Israel was the best I could do... Really really hope both will stay...
Xx
Nahla


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Nahla - that's wonderful.  I hope both stay too.

Natalie


----------

